# Waterfront Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Waterfront Coffee Co. is an Icon to the Edmonds waterfront.* We have been serving the community for 18 years, offering one of Seattle's finest roasters coffee, Caffe Vita.

*

Waterfront Coffee Co.* is just steps away from the sandy beach of Brackett's Landing, the underwater dive park and the Ferry loading dock.* Come enjoy our cozy coastal setting and outdoor seating.*

*

We serve hand rolled organic burritos, handmade Russian piroshki, soup, delicious local&#8230;

More...


----------

